# Drill Hole size for Rotary Broach Calculator and available broaches



## Tom O (Apr 6, 2021)

For anyone with a unit this should be interesting 
https://www.polygonsolutions.com/
https://www.polygonsolutions.com/technical-support/pre-drill-pilot-hole-calculator/


----------

